# CO2 Bio System by Red Sea



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

Man is it ugly. Now I have 2 giant black cables going down to the power filter it has to push out the CO2 from the bottom as it bubbles up.  

I hope the CO2 it produces will give me nice bushy, green foliage to at least cover up its ugliness.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol.... good reason to just make your own.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Or get green tubing.


----------



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, great idea! So simple, I didn't even think of it (is it readily available? even clear would be better) actually it could be the simplest idea in world and I would think of it, since I am new to hobby


----------

